# videos in general not working or loading



## cutiepie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, i have a freebsd operating system and I can't watch youtube videos/other site videos anymore.
Um
It goes to the page but it doesn't work or load at all. before it was running fine, then it started not loading all the way, now it does nothing.
WHAT HAPPENED?!


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

If you played youtube already you must have linux-flashplugin installed.
Adobe recently changed flashplugin version, maybe old one stopped working.
What is output of
`ls /var/db/pkg | grep linux`


----------



## cutiepie (Jun 29, 2010)

*output*

I put it in, and there are a lot of words.
um.
the sentence fragment thingys start with linux. and end with words.
which one do you want?
-.-' crap.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

It shouldn't be too many entries in the list (~20), great if you could post all of them.


----------



## cutiepie (Jun 29, 2010)

```
linux-f10-atk-1.24.0
linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0
linux-f10-curl-7.19.6
linux-f10-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.22
linux-f10-expat-2.0.1
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r45
linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0
linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7
linux-f10-jpeg-6b
linux-f10-libssh2-0.18
linux-f10-nspr-4.7.6
linux-f10-nss-3.12.2.0
linux-f10-openldap-2.4.12_1
linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g
linux-f10-pango-1.22.3
linux-f10-png-1.2.37
linux-f10-sqlite3-3.5.9_1
linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1
linux_base-f10-10_2
linuxdoc-1.1_1
```


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

> linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r45


The new version is *10.0r53* and it's in ports already.
You also have other outdated packages.
So update your ports first then simply update your system with *portupgrade* or *portmaster*.


----------



## cutiepie (Jun 29, 2010)

*ports*

so how do i update my ports first?
?


----------



## cutiepie (Jun 29, 2010)

okay, so i tryed it out...this is what happened..

```
portupgrade linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r53
The pkgdb must be updated.  Please run 'pkgdb -u' as root.
```
i tryed running "pkgdb -u" this is what happened...

```
pkgdb -u
--->  Updating the pkgdb
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... Permission denied; rebuild needed] [Rebuilding the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in 
/var/db/pkg ...  error] Remove and try again. error] Remove and try again.
Permission denied - /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db: Cannot update the portsdb! (/var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db)]
```
im so confused...


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

Since you have not only flashplugin outdated try this:

```
$ su
Password:
# pkgdb -u
# portupgrade -RP linux-\*
# exit
$ nspluginwrapper -i -v /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```
If something wrong post here.


----------



## cutiepie (Jun 29, 2010)

crap.
do you know how to recover passwords?
so dumb...


----------



## Beastie (Jun 29, 2010)

cutiepie said:
			
		

> do you know how to recover passwords?


No way to do that, unless you want to try to crack it for the next million years. But you can _change it_ though.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2010)

Dude, before you ask more questions, please educate yourself on FreeBSD: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------

